# Stomp bad alternatives



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

If you really feel you need one, you could do something like this (fits in the channel)


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Grip tape, non-slip tape......used on steps, decks, bathtubs. Most hardware stores carry it. Cheap, cut to size, low profile.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Crab Grab

10char


----------



## varth (Oct 2, 2013)

I use that in channel burton thing on my barracuda with good success, and its pretty small so doesn't distract from my beautiful board


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Or just not use a stomp pad at all.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

What's a stomp pad?!? :dunno: 

I stopped using those a few years ago. Once you've gone without you'll find they really don't do much of anything (at least for me they don't).


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i once used a cheese danish in a pinch, lasted 3 months!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I used to use one also but then found out that I don't really need it so I stopped wasting money on those damm things..


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

^^^^^^this^^^^^^


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ekb18c said:


> I used to use one also but then found out that I don't really need it so I stopped wasting money on those damm things..


$7 really hurts your beer and ramen diet huh


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If I only had 1 or 2 boards then it wouldn't really hurt my wallet, too bad I like to buy lots of boards.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I have not used one for many years. Most are too thick and not even worth it. I probably would not mind something on my custom x if it was super thin.


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

*I use a clear one*

Hey. There are ton of clear ones that won't mess up the look really. I got this small burton one and really like it. :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The stomp pad thing is something I really don't get. Every thread goes the same way with 90% of the posters saying they used to use one and now they don't like it's some kind of rite of passage of snowboarding to graduate beyond using a stomp pad. :laugh:

Fuck it, if you want to use one and you find that it helps you, USE ONE!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you want one, use one. Not going to poo poo on anyone who does.

But try the board without it for a day or two. See if you really need it. I used to just stick my back boot against the back binding. I don't even do that anymore. For beginners I get it. But once you get used to controlling your board with your front foot, you'll find you barely need it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think I'm gonna go back to putting stomp pads on all my boards just to see how many posers will notice that I have a stomp pad. Because, honestly, the only people on the mountain who are going to notice that you have one are just that - posers.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ekb18c said:


> If I only had 1 or 2 boards then it wouldn't really hurt my wallet, too bad I like to buy lots of boards.


lulz. cool beans.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

There are some boards that are slick as hell for whatever reason.

I just rub a little wax on those boards like a surfer would. :dunno:


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

I grew up in the days of leashes and stomp pads for everyone and I still use both. I figure if I'm tearing down the mountain the last thing you'll see is my stomp pad and if your admiring my board in the lift line I could care less if the graphic is covered up, function is always more important than form when dealing with possible injury. 

And seeing how my wife after 4 years still looks like a bird in flight exiting the lift, the extra traction is welcomed when I need to hold her up for a safe landing.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

binarypie said:


> There are some boards that are slick as hell for whatever reason.:


Charlie Slasher


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

vajohn said:


> I have not used one for many years. Most are too thick and not even worth it. I probably would not mind something on my custom x if it was super thin.


Refer to post #3


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> The stomp pad thing is something I really don't get. Every thread goes the same way with 90% of the posters saying they used to use one and now they don't like it's some kind of rite of passage of snowboarding to graduate beyond using a stomp pad. :laugh:
> 
> Fuck it, if you want to use one and you find that it helps you, USE ONE!


Couldn't agree more. For me, why risk the slip coming off a lift and tear my knee or ankle up.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> The stomp pad thing is something I really don't get. Every thread goes the same way with 90% of the posters saying they used to use one and now they don't like it's some kind of rite of passage of snowboarding to graduate beyond using a stomp pad. :laugh:
> 
> Fuck it, if you want to use one and you find that it helps you, USE ONE!


I usually don't agree with most of your posts, but this one is spot on.

Anyone who is a snowboarder (not someone who rides a snowboard), knows full well that you don't need one. I rode for years without one until last year when my friend/co-worker, who works for Crab Grab, gave me some product. I figured I would help support him so I threw them on the deck.

Do I need them? No. Do they make a difference? Yes.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I think I'm gonna go back to putting stomp pads on all my boards just to see how many posers will notice that I have a stomp pad. Because, honestly, the only people on the mountain who are going to notice that you have one are just that - posers.


I have a little anti slip patch (it's not a stomp pad but like sand paper) on the Farah, that board is slippery as a fish. Too old to break my bones while skating on our many steep t-bars. 
Oh, it's uncool? Good to know - uhm... I guess.
:dunno:


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Psi-Man said:


> Couldn't agree more. For me, why risk the slip coming off a lift and tear my knee or ankle up.


This is exactly why I feel better with some sort of extra grip. It's very little cost to avoid taking that risk. I can sure skate without them, but I'm not always paying as much attention as I should be getting off the lift so I like the extra security.



neni said:


> I have a little anti slip patch (it's not a stomp pad but like sand paper) on the Farah, that board is slippery as a fish. Too old to break my bones while skating on our many steep t-bars.
> Oh, it's uncool? Good to know - uhm... I guess.
> :dunno:


My Ride board is also slippery as hell. A single one of these does the trick.







And they come in packs of 9, so I can use it on up to 9 boards.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Crab grab stuff works good because its a stomp pad and if you set it up right you'll be able to lock in grabs more easily.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We use crab grabs now, pretty much on all our boards. Slick top sheets and one foot riding don't mix


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Stomp pads (not sure what a "stomp BAD" is?!? lol) and leashes are relics from the 90's with no useful purpose, they must be banished!!!


----------



## SuCoSlayer (Jan 5, 2014)

It's not that I'm too cool for one. And I'm not too good for one, either. I just don't want to cover up my NS SL as if I were ashamed of her. I want her naked. Except for a pair of bindings.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i like the squares with big cones, gives that extra bit of grip when i bs boneless of chalet roofs

i was about to make a leash joke, but i see there is still one person using one, so i won't


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

CassMT said:


> i was about to make a leash joke, but i see there is still one person using one, so i won't


unfortunately a leash is still required in some places.

a muzzle, on the other hand.... :laugh:


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm just old and set in my ways.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

what mountain requires a leash?! there needs to be a lawsuit like Alta

i started in those days too, but as soon as i didn't have to have one, it was gone


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Who wouldn't want to look like they have frozen barf on their board?








I have found the best stomp pad alternative is the top sheet. 
If you can't ride the 6 feet necessary to off load a chair lift, then I guess you might need a stomp pad.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

freshy said:


> Who wouldn't want to look like they have frozen barf on their board?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, because that is the only product that Crab Grab makes. :rollseyes:


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

My 2¢: I could get off the lift just fine most of the time, as well as ride the carpet (yes, I still do the bunny slope warm-up), but since my top sheet has this lacquered gloss to it, it was really slippery... add to that a bit of leftover snow and, let's just say it was a tad stressful. I got one of those clear snowflake stomp pads and I feel a lot more comfortable gliding now.

This is the one I have:









I think it looks pretty good and works great for me.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

freshy said:


> If you can't ride the 6 feet necessary to off load a chair lift, then I guess you might need a stomp pad.


So you say, whoever uses something against a slippery deck can't ride in your opinion? (Who has a nice facepalm or yawn smiley? )

These 6ft don't bother me. But the 1000ft uphill on a t-bar.
And it’s not a question of _can't_. I _could_. But why _shouldn't_ I use one on a specific slippery deck if it's more comfortable? One _good_ reason?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

personally i dont see anything wrong with stomp pads, though i found that one of these








works pretty well in most cases.
I used one up until this season because I didn't feel confident enough to try without it..then I got a new deck and had to ride without it for a day..weeks later, theres still no studs or anything, and i doubt ill ever buy another stomp pad.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Use this:
Vicious Griptape BLACK - Custom Lengths

Its cheap and you can cut your own design.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

2hipp4u said:


> Use this:
> Vicious Griptape BLACK - Custom Lengths
> Its cheap and you can cut your own design.


That's the "sand paper" I've mentioned. Works well :thumbsup:
My "design" is a 4x4cm square  should have put more effort in it


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

freshy said:


> If you can't ride the 6 feet necessary to off load a chair lift, then I guess you might need a stomp pad.


There are a lot of mountains i've been to that aren't just 6ft and strap in.

Also if you are into 1 footed tricks the last thing you want is your foot accidentally slipping off while you fly towards a feature.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

So youre not a real snowboarder if you have a stomp pad? :icon_scratch: some of you guys are hilarious. the topsheet on my rossi jibsaw is quite slick so I use these, low key and works well


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> If I only had 1 or 2 boards then it wouldn't really hurt my wallet, too bad I like to buy lots of boards.


So youre a baller with a quiver of boards but cant afford to spend 5 bucks on a stomp pad? ok!!!!:eusa_clap:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

OBJ makes this one:









Perfect to pair it with this wax:


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

I use a Dakine "Spike Mat"... but I cut the rows apart down those channels and only put a row next to the front and back edges. So 2 mats can work on 5 boards.












A "bro" once gave me shit for using a stomp pad... but I know it gives me a bit more stability getting off the lifts so I dont cuur.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

A few things...

If it helps you get off a lift or ride a t-bar then why not? 

If you NEED one and your butthurt over someone questioning your ability over a stomp pad you got problems, 

if you USE one and your butthurt over someone questioning your ability over a stomp pad you got BIGGER problems, 

if you don't use one and your shitting on someone else's ability over use of a stomp pad your an idiot, 

if you got a god given ability to land one footed tricks with or without a stomp pad your probably at the park right now perfecting that craft while the rest of us posers not on our snowboards argue over mundane shit on the Internet.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish Dakine still made those ninja stars. I thought they were pretty dope.










I still use 'em because one of the lifts at my local hill has a long and narrow off ramp and I tend to have trouble with it. I also think they're useful for knocking off snow sticking to your boots.

-joel


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

16gkid said:


> So youre a baller with a quiver of boards but cant afford to spend 5 bucks on a stomp pad? ok!!!!:eusa_clap:


No, I just find that they are useless for me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sex wax, some nice quick humps, the best for your stick


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

repic:









got these for me son and even swiped one for my own board.

but on my newer board i dont have anything


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Do I need them? No. Do they make a difference? Yes.


This^^^^^^^^^


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm a KOOK, still use them:dunno:


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm mostly just stunned that there is a six page thread about stomp pads. What works for you works for you. I haven't had one in years, not knocking anyone who does though.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

it's funny what you notice that you would never notice normally...saw someone with the bacon stomp, and someone with a leash, holyshit! haven't seena leash in 20 yrs, complemented her on that and got a hi5


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Leashes are important if you still sport sorels or redballs and you have shitty bindings. It has been a while since I fallen out of my boots or bindings.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Tatanka Head said:


> Leashes are important if you still sport sorels or redballs and you have shitty bindings. It has been a while since I fallen out of my boots or bindings.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


many large ifs from 1994!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> The stomp pad thing is something I really don't get. Every thread goes the same way with 90% of the posters saying they used to use one and now they don't like it's some kind of rite of passage of snowboarding to graduate beyond using a stomp pad. :laugh:
> 
> Fuck it, if you want to use one and you find that it helps you, USE ONE!





linvillegorge said:


> I think I'm gonna go back to putting stomp pads on all my boards just to see how many posers will notice that I have a stomp pad. Because, honestly, the only people on the mountain who are going to notice that you have one are just that - posers.


Very good sir!

If you rock a stomp pad and it helps you off some of those crazy ass lifts and long catwalks then fuck all the bullshit, and fuck the haters. 

I think a leash is good for beginners that don't have board and binding awareness. Once you know your gear and know the importance of it a leash is obsolete.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lifts are hard


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You would know..


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Tatanka Head said:


> Leashes are important if you still sport sorels or redballs and you have shitty bindings. It has been a while since I fallen out of my boots or bindings.





Mystery2many said:


> I think a leash is good for beginners that don't have board and binding awareness. Once you know your gear and know the importance of it a leash is obsolete.


Definitely it's going to be beginners who will lose their board down the hill. I had to go chase one down the beginner run at Manning for a friend's 10-year old son a couple years back. But I think when the beginner loses their board they've already taken it off and would have disconnected a leash.

I've seen skis go down the hill too, and they've had leashes and ski brakes forever. There's simply no cure for stupidity.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

saw a guy lose his board once on the mellow slope to the car park (remarkables NZ) hit some dude walking down in the back of the foot and he had a pretty gnarly stack, just lucky it didnt hit his young daughter that he was holding hands with. 

so yea I think leashes are great for people new to the sport

as for stomp pads if you press your foot back against your binding you should be fine, I used them on my first board and it definitely helps when you're learning.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I get why people use them, i have a single stud on each of my boards, and that is simply so i can ride the t-bar if the chairlift packs up...!!!

Oh and i actually polish the top sheet of my boards at the start of the season with car polish, normally 3 coats... 

Makes for a very easy clean when there is loads of powder, doesn't get dirty in the spring from all the shit snow, and it also stops the top sheet from freezing up in the box on the trip home... As there is no snow left on it... So i have a very slippery top sheet.. Haha


----------



## KirbyCarrillo (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi everyone. How are you all today? I have planned to go on snow board today. Feeling excited. Any tips for safety while riding???


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy necro! And you made me like one of neni's posts from... 3 years ago! Damn! :dry:


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

If your boots are somewhat grippy you shouldn't need a stomp pad.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Varza said:


> Holy necro! And you made me like one of neni's posts from... 3 years ago! Damn! :dry:


If it maakes you feel better we can keep the thread going. Lol

Snowboard Traction - Crab Grab


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Argo said:


> If it maakes you feel better we can keep the thread going. Lol
> 
> Snowboard Traction - Crab Grab



Just realized this thread is 3 years old lol


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> If it maakes you feel better we can keep the thread going. Lol
> 
> Snowboard Traction - Crab Grab


Crab Grabs SAVED MY LIFE!!!!! These things are THE bomb. If you aren't using them you are SO out of the loop. Coolest things to hit the snowboard market. My local store can't keep them on the shelves. I LOVE crab grabs!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> Crab Grabs SAVED MY LIFE!!!!! These things are THE bomb. If you aren't using them you are SO out of the loop. Coolest things to hit the snowboard market. My local store can't keep them on the shelves. I LOVE crab grabs!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


They are based here where we live. One of the main guys is always out riding and I take some laps with him occasionally, my son rides with him more often. Great people as well as a great product.

I had no idea what he looked like without his goggles and bomber hat until I looked at the Web page. Lol


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> I LOVE crabs!!!!


Ummm, okay, wow... I think there is treatment for crabs but if you love them I guess you do not need the treatment.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Get a Never Summer, problem solved. The Carbonium topsheet on several models (Swift, West, Chairman, Aura, etc...) looks like carbon fiber from afar but up close is actually tiny raised bumps that grips better than any topsheet I've ever seen. The TruGrit topsheet on the Proto Type Two is a close second, almost like a smoother less rough skate deck grip tape and somewhat similar to that on the Jones Hovercraft. The rest of the line uses a Matte topsheet which isn't bad, comparable to other decks in my quiver like the United Shapes Cadet & Deep Reach and Ride War Pig.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ctoma said:


> Ummm, okay, wow... I think there is treatment for crabs but if you love them I guess you do not need the treatment.


Exactly the same shampoo as you'd use for head lice. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Anti slip spray in the top sheet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Anti slip spray in the top sheet.


That gets rid of crabs, too? Good to know, although I hope to never have to need to know.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Exactly the same shampoo as you'd use for head lice. I found that out the hard way.


Interesting. Remind me to never borrow your snowboard pants.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Exactly the same shampoo as you'd use for head lice. I found that out the hard way.


I just spit out my water lmao

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Exactly the same shampoo as you'd use for head lice. I found that out the hard way.





ctoma said:


> Interesting. Remind me to never borrow your snowboard pants.





snowangel99 said:


> I just spit out my water lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


This thread has taken a really _lousy_ turn! >  :laugh:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I caught some crabs in the gondy at Snowmass..................


----------

